# What is foil boarding?



## Sno-Surfer

https://vimeo.com/225676966

I thought some of you might enjoy this. Just another hobby to keep me off the couch.


----------



## PJL

Columbia River?


----------



## jimbo

PJL said:


> Columbia River?



That was my guess.  Hood River.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Yes, Hood River.


----------



## JimVT

it looks like a challenge ,working the foil and the sail.


----------



## jimbo

Sno-Surfer said:


> Yes, Hood River.



Beautiful place.  Spent an evening at the HR Inn watching the wind surfers and sipping 20 YO scotch.


----------



## DAVENET

That's nuts.  Seems like that vertical 'stabilizer'(??) would be fighting to go left or right as opposed running straight, especially at slower speeds.  I assume the foil has a dihedral to help fight this?


----------



## sno-drifter

The International windsurfing called the Aloha Classic is now under way and Sno-Surfer placed third in the masters class.


----------



## EastTexFrank

jimbo said:


> Beautiful place.  Spent an evening at the HR Inn watching the wind surfers and sipping 20 YO scotch.



I don't care who you are, where you are or what you're doing, that's a great way to spend an evening!!!!!


----------



## sno-drifter

You will need a plane ticket for this one, it's in Maui. Think they have 20 year old scotch thou.


----------



## FrancSevin

DAVENET said:


> That's nuts. Seems like that vertical 'stabilizer'(??) would be fighting to go left or right as opposed running straight, especially at slower speeds. I assume the foil has a dihedral to help fight this?



Unless I'm mistaken, the vertical strut is not the foil. The Foil is the winged keel under the strut.

On racing sail craft (catamarans) this Wing foil allows the same effect of bringing the board/hull off the water allowing fro higher speeds. However it requires constant corrections, by the helmsman, to maintain that narrow niche of performance.  Kinda like sitting on a flagpole.

On large mono-hull sailboats, the "wing" allows them to point up into the wind a bit higher and to advance towards the wind direction as they sail thru the water.


Really fast and challenging sailboarding. Looks like fun!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

So yes I'm fresh back from Maui after competing in the final event for the International Windsurfing Tour called the Aloha Classic. It's the longest running, most prestigious wave sailing event in our sport. I first did this event in the mid 90's and still doing it in both the Pro and Masters division. I'm not going to win the pro division these days but I still have a blast competing with them. The Masters division are all the old pros so it's also a very fun but competitive field. I somehow managed to get 3rd in the Master this year. It's not getting any easier and I'll need to get out and practice some more before next year but I sure have fun with it. Great bunch is sailors from all over the world. 
Here are a couple of pics from it. 










Brought in my cheering squad too. 

Today I'm back working on the cat. Winter is here. Looking forward to a lot of fun this year with all the cool cats.


----------



## sno-drifter

I trust those kids are fast enough to get away from that attack turtle.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

We are trying to understand this? Can’t seem to get ourselves all the way “wrapped up in it”, but when we do, it should be the first vintage Tucker foil board ever.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Thats fantastic! I think you're on to something. Foil boarding combined with sno cats, what could possibly be better?


----------



## it's all about downhill

I have to guess that there are hats that go along with...


----------



## DAVENET

https://www.facebook.com/WSL/videos...UtNqpoQmkLOrPXXI3BFS2aZli-xAtpsm6FO-VXv2xXklY


----------



## Cidertom

Speaking of boarding Surfer brought home another snow Boarding award at the Full Sail Banked Slalom.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Thanks Cidertom. I love to snowboard too and used to compete as a pro in the late 80’s before I decided to move to Maui and be a windsurfer. I still love to compete in the occasional Banked Slalom and race old friends. It’s a blast. 
Here’s an article on last weekends fun. 

https://yobeat.com/2018/04/16/mt-hood-meadows-hosts-12th-annual-full-sail-banked-slalom/

Davenet, good post on Kai Lenny. I’ve known him since he was born and he used to play on the beach next to where I lived on Maui. Absolutely a great kid and best waterman there is.  He has a good gig.


----------



## Doc

Wow, we have a true celebrity on FF.  Kewl.     

(I realize there might be more celebrities but this is the first one I noticed ...If others are here please speak up and let me know I am wrong.)


----------

